# Anywhere in NI sell Bilberry wheel cleaner?



## AaronB

As above guys, looking to buy it locally. Any place sell it?


----------



## Cookies

Hi Aaron,

From what I remember the Car Company in Moneyreagh stocks ValetPRO stuff, or you could give Davy up at procar in Carryduff a shout. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## NornIron

Aaron

Best to pick up Angelwax Bilberry direct from the angelwax website... it's the original formula and much, much better than the Valetpro version :thumb:


----------



## angelw

Davie at Procar is your man


----------



## Rían P

For ValetPro Bilberry, MotorSport and Spares Ballymena - 500ml, 1L and 5L!
Also stock alot more of the VP range.


----------



## Ronnie

Procar does the anglewax Bilberry


----------



## Kimo

Angelwax bilberry is better than valet pro bilberry

Still way better out there though


----------



## Ronnie

If you want to try our Wheel Cleanse I can send you some or stop by the shop and try it out!


----------



## tarbyonline

Davey at Procar in carryduff definitely had it last month when I was in. You can also pick up some of Ronnie's range while you are at it!

Procar also has online ordering now. You'll need to google the link though as he isn't a sponsor


----------



## kkh120

Will they carry the VP citrus pre wash as well?


----------



## Rían P

kkh120 said:


> Will they carry the VP citrus pre wash as well?


MotorSport and Spares Ballymena has it - 1L and 5L form.

Great product, was using it today and really cut through salt/dirt.


----------



## Stephenmoore30

We also stock it here at The Car Salon


----------

